# Uber and Aon insurance, seem like a good deal?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I just signed up for additional Personal Injury Protection insurance offered by Uber through Aon. I like the fact that it's only insuring me while I'm on the Uber app driving and not get charged unnecessarily. I think less than 4 cents per mile isn't a bad deal at all so I got it. Anyone else here got it? Does Lyft even offer similar offerings considering I actually do more Lyft than Uber?


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

It is better than nothing.
Nice that while you are covered from the time you accept ping to the moment you drop off rider, you are only charged the miles you have rider in car. Zero deductible for any injuries is nice as well, especially if you have no personal medical insurance. Some have mentioned stuff like Aflak, but when checking into it, you also need another policy to attach that to, which then makes it unaffordable..


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

robstv said:


> It is better than nothing.
> Nice that while you are covered from the time you accept ping to the moment you drop off rider, you are only charged the miles you have rider in car. Zero deductible for any injuries is nice as well, especially if you have no personal medical insurance. Some have mentioned stuff like Aflak, but when checking into it, you also need another policy to attach that to, which then makes it unaffordable..


You're covered anytime the app is on.



Urbanappalachian said:


> Does Lyft even offer similar offerings considering I actually do more Lyft than Uber?


No.

Of course, you could leave your Uber app on when driving Lyft. Seems kinda sketchy to me though.


----------

